# Request to the Mods to move my thread.



## pepseamani (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi folks,

I accidently posted in propane smokers. I should have posted in other builds.
Could someone move it for me?

Here is the thread.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...845#post446845

Thanks


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 18, 2010)

thread is moved.


----------



## pepseamani (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank-you.


----------

